# حقائب الطاقة المتجددة بالعربي ممتازة جدا



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم : اليكم 13 حقيبة من حقائب الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة وهي حقائب بالعربي تشرح كل طرق ومصادر استغلال هذا النوع النظيف من الطاقة... تحياتي


*****************
عبارة عن ثلاتة عشر فصل تشرح طرق ومصادر استغلال هذا النوع النظيف من الطاقة و الشرح بالغة العربية


1_مصادر الطاقة

مصادر الطاقة.pdf‏​


2_الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية
الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية​


3_الخلايا الشمسية الفولتاضوئية
الخلايا الشمسية الفولتاضوئية​


4_طاقة الريح
طاقة الريح.pdf‏​


5_طاقة الكتلة الاحيائية
طاقة الكتلة الاحيائية.pdf‏​


6_الطاقة من النفايات
الطاقة من النفايات.pdf‏​


7_الطاقة المائية
الطاقة المائية.pdf‏​


8_طاقة المد والجزر
طاقة المد والجزر.pdf‏​


9_طاقة الامواج
طاقة الامواج.pdf‏​


10_طاقة الحرارة الجوفية
طاقة الحرارة الجوفية.pdf‏​


11_حرارة مياه البحار والمحيطات
طاقة حرارة مياه البحار والمحيطات.pdf‏​


12_خزن الطاقة المتجددة
خزن الطاقة المتجددة.pdf‏​

13_اقتصاديات مصادر الطاقة المتجدد
اقتصاديات مصادر الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

المجموعة الثانية من الحقائب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

المجموعة الثالثة من الحقائب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

المجموعة الرابعة من الحقائب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

واخيرا.......... مصادر الطاقة .........



تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## batman1991 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع 
وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
جاااارى التحميل ............


----------



## tarek495 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilale2011 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع *


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على ردودكم الطيبة... ويرجى نثبيت الموضوع لكون هذه الحقائب ضرورية جدا تشرح كل تفاصيل الطاقة المتجددة وكيفية استغلالها ومصادرها... تحياتي


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 سبتمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم : اليكم 13 حقيبة من حقائب الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة وهي حقائب بالعربي تشرح كل طرق ومصادر استغلال هذا النوع النظيف من الطاقة... تحياتي


 


intel dell قال:


> المجموعة الثانية من الحقائب


 


intel dell قال:


> المجموعة الثالثة من الحقائب


 


intel dell قال:


> المجموعة الرابعة من الحقائب


 


intel dell قال:


> واخيرا.......... مصادر الطاقة .........
> 
> تقبلو تحياتي


 
جزاك الله كل خير

و لكن من هو مؤلف الكتاب ؟ وما هو اسم الكتاب ؟

وهذا هو ترتيب فصول الكتاب

1_مصادر الطاقة​2_الطاقة الشمسية الحرارية​3_الخلايا الشمسية الفولتاضوئية​4_طاقة الريح​5_طاقة الكتلة الاحيائية​6_الطاقة من النفايات​7_الطاقة المائية​8_طاقة المد والجزر​9_طاقة الامواج​10_طاقة الحرارة الجوفية​11_حرارة مياه البحار والمحيطات​12_خزن الطاقة المتجددة​13_اقتصاديات مصادر الطاقة المتجدد


----------



## البرق 73 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر حبيب القلب


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

البرق 73 قال:


> الف شكر حبيب القلب


الشكر لله وانا في خدمتكم


----------



## Eng-Nidal (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا كتير على الترتيب والفائدة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

eng-nidal قال:


> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا كتير على الترتيب والفائدة


 لا شكر على واجب.. وشكرا جزيلا لمرورك


----------



## المصري 00 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
بس أنا ملاحظ أنك تحولت عن كتب التربينات ليه أنت قررت تغير المجال ولا أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

المصري 00 قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء
> بس أنا ملاحظ أنك تحولت عن كتب التربينات ليه أنت قررت تغير المجال ولا أيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اهلا بك اخي المصري .. كلا بالعكس انا اختصاصي مجال التوربينات ولكن رغبة مني في ان تعم الفائدة للجميع فاني لا ابخل باي معلومة او كتيب او موضوع اراه امامي وان كان لايتعلق بمجال عملي.... تحياتي لك وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## بكر ضياء (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء ووفقك الله فعلا كنت اتمنى ان اجد هذه المواضيع بهذه السهولة واليسر حفظك الله وادامك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بكر ضياء قال:


> جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء ووفقك الله فعلا كنت اتمنى ان اجد هذه المواضيع بهذه السهولة واليسر حفظك الله وادامك


 
بخدمتكم وشكرا على مرورك واطرائك الجميل


----------



## nofal (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .


 
شكرا على مرورك


----------



## abo2010 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*ألف شكر على تجميع هذه الحقائب ونتمنى منك المتابعه بتللك الكتب لانو توجد مصادر للطاقه اكتر من الذي ذكرته وانا متابع بشغف مع الاخوة هذا الموضوع بانتظار المزييييييييد مشكووور
*


----------



## فولتضوئية (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

abo2010 قال:


> *ألف شكر على تجميع هذه الحقائب ونتمنى منك المتابعه بتللك الكتب لانو توجد مصادر للطاقه اكتر من الذي ذكرته وانا متابع بشغف مع الاخوة هذا الموضوع بانتظار المزييييييييد مشكووور*


 
الشكر لله وشكرا على مرورك 


فولتضوئية قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك


 وبارك الله بك مرور جميل


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

كتاب رائع جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مهندسة بدوية قال:


> كتاب رائع جزاك الله كل خير


 
شكرا على مرورك


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع
**جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> *مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع
> **جزاك الله خيرا*


 
شكرا على مرورك .. وجزيت خيرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
جزيت خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## eng-aoto (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-aoto قال:


> شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


 الشكر لله وبارك الله بك اكثر.. وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تم تعديل الصفحة الأولى لسهولة التحميل

و اضافة موضوعك في فهرس القسم

و شكرا لك اخي intel dell على هذه الكتب القيمة

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> تم تعديل الصفحة الأولى لسهولة التحميل​
> 
> و اضافة موضوعك في فهرس القسم​
> و شكرا لك اخي intel dell على هذه الكتب القيمة​
> ...


 
وبارك الله بك اكثر ... شكرا على تعديل الصفحة وشكرا على مرورك.. سوف استمر ان شاء الله تعالى باضافة الكتب والمواضيع التي تتعلق بهذا المجال حال حصولي عليها وباقرب فرصة ... تحياتي لك


----------



## محمد عابدين عمر (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد عابدين عمر قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً


 
شكرا على مرورك اكثر ...


----------



## dhiadabbas (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور وتحياتي استاذنا الكبير*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أكتوبر 2011)

dhiadabbas قال:


> *مشكوووووووووور وتحياتي استاذنا الكبير*


 
شكرا على اطرائك ومرورك الجميل .. تحياتي


----------



## Ahmaaad (29 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي المؤلف 

تحياتي 

سلام


----------



## normane-116 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.*​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

ahmaaad قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفي المؤلف
> 
> تحياتي
> 
> سلام


 



normane-116 قال:


> *جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء.*​


 
مرور اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng.mokhtar (30 أكتوبر 2011)

عجز لساني عن الشكر ولكن اقول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام الحسني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله بك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

eng.mokhtar قال:


> عجز لساني عن الشكر ولكن اقول جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 شكرا على مرورك . وبارك الله بك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

حسام الحسني قال:


> مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع وبارك الله بك


 لاشكر على واجب وتحياتي لك


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (7 نوفمبر 2011)

​*مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع 
وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## BASSET.CRINE (13 نوفمبر 2011)

برك الله فيكم مشكورين


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

نزار ابوفاتح قال:


> *مشكور جدا على المجهود الرائع
> وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


 


basset.crine قال:


> برك الله فيكم مشكورين


 
شكرا على مروركم وبارك الله بكم


----------



## عمار أخرس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مصادر الطاقات المتجددة......................رائع جداً

مشكورة جهودكم وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

عمار أخرس قال:


> مصادر الطاقات المتجددة......................رائع جداً
> 
> مشكورة جهودكم وجزاك الله كل الخير


 
انت الاروع شكرا على هذا الثناء الجميل


----------



## adfrft (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

adfrft قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء .


 شكرا على مرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا جميعا على مروركم


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## مريم التجاني (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفتح الله عليك وزادك علما وحكمة 
بجد الف شكر ليك وفرت عليا الكثير من الوقت جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ورضي عنك ونفع بك الامة وزال بك الغمة وفرح بك حبيبه المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه
الف شكر مرة اخرى استاذي الفاضل


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 يناير 2012)

الـــجـــوكـــر قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


 

وبارك الله فيك اكثر ونورت بمرورك



مريم التجاني قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفتح الله عليك وزادك علما وحكمة
> بجد الف شكر ليك وفرت عليا الكثير من الوقت جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ورضي عنك ونفع بك الامة وزال بك الغمة وفرح بك حبيبه المصطفى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه
> الف شكر مرة اخرى استاذي الفاضل


 

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك على هذا الاطراء الجميل .. الحمد لله على الافادة فهذا هو الغرض فائدة المهندس العربي .واتمنى لك التوفيق .. تحياتي


----------



## إشـــراقة حـــب (15 يناير 2012)

_بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك _

_ودى وتقديرى لك_​


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 يناير 2012)

إشـــراقة حـــب قال:


> _بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك _​
> 
> 
> _ودى وتقديرى لك_​


 

شكرا جزيلا على اطرائك وجوابك الجميل


----------



## مهندس دجلة (18 يناير 2012)

_جزاك الله عن الجميع خير الجزاء.. راجين منك عدم الانقطاع والمزيد من التجدد والعطاء_


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 يناير 2012)

مهندس دجلة قال:


> _جزاك الله عن الجميع خير الجزاء.. راجين منك عدم الانقطاع والمزيد من التجدد والعطاء_


 شكرا على مرورك الجميل واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الاستاذ فادي مسعد (19 يناير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*شكرا لك وجزاك ربي خيرا*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (23 يناير 2012)

الاستاذ فادي مسعد قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *شكرا لك وجزاك ربي خيرا*


 
وجزيت خيرا بمثله ...........شكرا على مرورك


----------



## nacereddine (25 يناير 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mandz (26 يناير 2012)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 يناير 2012)

nacereddine قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


 


mandz قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


 شكرا على مروركما وجزيتما خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا عالردود


----------



## بشير السعدي (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## حمد القيسي (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وفرت علينا الوقت وعناء البحث
اتمنى لكم دوام العافية والتوفيق والسداد 

​


----------



## nassim* (28 فبراير 2012)

jazakom Allah 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 5irrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## meyousef (14 مارس 2012)

*شكر الله لك*

*شكر الله لك

ولكل من سعى لخدمة ونفع البشر

جزاك الله عنا كل خير *


----------



## هيرو يووي (18 مارس 2012)

*:77: بدك بوسه على جبينك*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 مارس 2012)

بشير السعدي قال:


> مشكور على هذا المجهود



شكرا جزيلا على مرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 مارس 2012)

​
الحمد لله والشكر اني افدتكم .. تحياتي لك ...امنياتي بالتوفيق ... وشكرا على مرورك اخ حمد القيسي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 مارس 2012)

nassim* قال:


> jazakom Allah 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 5irrrrrrrrrrrrr





meyousef قال:


> *شكر الله لك
> 
> ولكل من سعى لخدمة ونفع البشر
> 
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير *





هيرو يووي قال:


> *:77: بدك بوسه على جبينك*






شكرا على مروركم اخوتي الكرام واتمنى الفائدة للجميع وتحياتي لكم ... ودوام الصحة والعافية والموفقية في الحياة


----------



## SHORAN (23 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هالخدمة اللي قدمتهالي


----------



## Shua'a M. Aziz (26 أبريل 2012)

*بارك الله بيك اخي وان شاء الله تعالى نتخلص من كل الملوثات في حياتنا *


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 مايو 2012)

لا شكر على واجب اخي العزيز شوران .


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 مايو 2012)

شكرا على مرورك اخي الكريم ونتمنى ذلك ان ش الله


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (16 مايو 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## mafathy (20 مايو 2012)

مشاء الله عمل متميز ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## safa aldin (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmalwany (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (21 يونيو 2012)

مرور جميل اعزائي الكرام وتحياتي لكم


----------



## ahmad-11 (10 أغسطس 2012)

رائع جدا المشاركه


----------



## مختار_الرقيبي (26 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## shicofares (26 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك و زادك بسطة فى العلم


----------



## كيرو عبده (4 سبتمبر 2012)

تسلم يا غالى


----------



## حسين النوري (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...........اشكر اخواني الاعزاء اصحاب موقع المهندسين العرب على هذه المعلومات القيمة .........ونشركهم ايضاً على اتاحة جميع مايحتاجه المهندس العربي من كتب وبحوث ومنشورات جزاهم الله خير جزاء المحسنين ..........اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


----------



## medo_nedo1980 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي .......


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (9 أكتوبر 2012)

جعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا على ردودكم ايها الاخوة الكرام


----------



## md beida (26 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير جاري تحميل الموسوعة


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (13 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## jassim78 (15 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي شكرا على هذا الجهد المتميز , ممكن معلومات عن انتاج الطاقة بواسطة pzt nanofibers


----------



## mhamad romeh (15 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين جداااا


----------



## ابراهيم شكاح (15 نوفمبر 2012)

​


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن القاسم (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ملخصات رائعة جداً .. الله يكتب أجرك


----------



## manahil domi (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أرجو التعريف بصاحب الكتاب حتى لو تهضم حقوقه عند نقل معلومة .. وشكرا" جد مفيد


----------



## cola-06 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## أحـمـد جـلال (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mecan (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حرو_73 (16 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصديقه الصدوقه (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد القداح (30 يناير 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## manahil domi (2 مارس 2013)

مشكور ونرجو مدنا بالمذيد


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

agg


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

000


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا00


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

الله عليك


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكك


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

جيد


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

s;vh


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

جييييد


----------



## االمعازي0 (3 مارس 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## ramzi ata (11 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 مايو 2013)

ahmad-11 قال:


> رائع جدا المشاركه



شكرا على مروروك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 مايو 2013)

md beida قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير جاري تحميل الموسوعة



وجزاك الله خيرا بمثله شكرا على مرورك الكريم



ابراهيم شكاح قال:


> الله يحفظك ويرعاك وشكرا جزيلا لك​





jassim78 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي شكرا على هذا الجهد المتميز , ممكن معلومات عن انتاج الطاقة بواسطة pzt nanofibers



اهلا وسهلا بك اخي الكريم .. للاسف ليس لدي هذه المعلومة 



mhamad romeh قال:


> مشكورين جداااا



عفوا اخي الكريم وشكر على مرورك



ابراهيم شكاح قال:


> شـــــــــــــــكرا لك​





م.عبدالرحمن القاسم قال:


> ملخصات رائعة جداً .. الله يكتب أجرك



في خدمتك اخي الكريم



manahil domi قال:


> أرجو التعريف بصاحب الكتاب حتى لو تهضم حقوقه عند نقل معلومة .. وشكرا" جد مفيد



شكرا على مرورك .. اخي الكريم اعتقد ان هذه الحقائب هي من (المنظمة العربية للتربية والثقافة والعلوم/ادارة برامج العلوم والبحث العلمي) وباشراف الدكتور : البهلول اليعقوبي 





cola-06 قال:


> thanks alot



شكرا على مرورك



أحـمـد جـلال قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً



وجزاك الله خير الجزاء



mecan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا على مروكم جميعا اخوتي الكرام


----------



## Eng_Ibrahim Taha (19 يونيو 2013)

مشكووور 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (20 يونيو 2013)

Eng_Ibrahim Taha قال:


> مشكووور
> الله يجزيك الخير



لاشكر على واجب اخي الكريم وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على الردود والمشاركات


----------



## e_mgm (30 أغسطس 2013)

الله عليك 
حاجات مهمو جدا فى مجال ان شاء الله مصدر قوة العرب والمسلمين باذن الله


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (4 أبريل 2014)

أنس الأنصاري قال:


> شكرا لك



شكرا على مرورك اخي الكريم


----------



## البحارالسبعة (6 أبريل 2014)

رائع


----------



## aichalahcen (28 مايو 2015)

ملفات مهمة جدا جزاكم الله خيرا و جعل كل هدا في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## hussein khalaf (6 يونيو 2015)

ماشاء الله عليك مجهود رائع ويعطيك الف الف عافيه كتاب مفيد جدا وياريت نلاقي مثلو بس باللغة الانكليزيه


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## telycom (6 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا لك عزيز


----------



## وائل عبده عامر (7 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## smin Ahmed (6 أبريل 2016)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## safa aldin (16 يونيو 2020)

جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------

